# Unmarried couple living together



## AL85 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi All, 

I know this is not a new topic but I wanted to find out from the expat community about the challenges, of living as an unmarried couple and how people get around this. My partner and I are thinking of renting in The Greens.

As the apartment will be leased under my partner's name and with him as the only occupier, I have some concerns as to how low a profile I need to keep. For example, how much information trickles down to say the 24 hr security/building management? And if I'm seen going into the apartment or if I have to call building services will the information get recorded or passed on? 

Any advice, information, personal experiences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No issues really. Just wear a ring on your ring finger and no one will ask any questions. The only issue you'd ever have is if you annoy the 'wrong' people and they got the police involved for some reason. Although it's 'illegal' for unmarried couples to co-habit, it's one of those laws that's not enforced.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> No issues really. Just wear a ring on your ring finger and no one will ask any questions. The only issue you'd ever have is if you annoy the 'wrong' people and they got the police involved for some reason. Although it's 'illegal' for unmarried couples to co-habit, it's one of those laws that's not enforced.


To be fair, there is no such group as the "wrong" people. From what I've found here in the last 10 years the sneakiest most distrustful people are not the locals, who by and large are decent, it's the insanely jealous Indians and Egyptians with the biggest chips on their shoulders ever. They don't have "Wasta" they're just pathetic little worms who want to interfere and cause anyone and everyone trouble as they're so insecure it's unreal.

Wear a ring and don't assume just because someone says hi to you they're decent.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about 24 hr security, they will not care, or even know what apartment your in. Remember they are from Nepal/Philippines. 

My opinion on the matter is this, don't rattle the cage and you won't wake the bear. Basically don't do stupid things and you won't get problems. I saw on Ladbible some girls in china recorded something bad in public and face jail, basically don't do that and you'll be fine. Also be careful what you say on the internet on public domains. (I should listen to my own advise sometimes) 

Finally, about what Rascal said, I've told my partner to "stick" with our own, basically it means stay with British its what we know. At least I can call the Rascal a "fat xxxx" and know he won't take it offensively and run to the police.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't think one can generalize about a nationality. There's good and bad in all. Years ago, I knew a Brit who stole another Brit's identity, took out a shedload of loans and did a runner. Let's be clear this is not legal, but it does happen. As has been said, live your lives sensibly. If it's something that worries you, get married before you come here and then that's one less thing to think about


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Finally, about what Rascal said, I've told my partner to "stick" with our own, basically it means stay with British its what we know. At least I can call the Rascal a "fat xxxx" and know he won't take it offensively and run to the police.


Right you.... Al Wahda awaits....


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Just don't be a stereotypical Aussie Sheila and Dave. Loud, obnoxious and drunk half the time. 

I've been here since 2006 and I have never known anyone who was arrested/deported for cohabiting outside marriage. It still does happen and you hear about it via the rumor mill or the papers, but when it does it's usually because one or both partners were drunk and got into a fight / car accident / anything involving the police. 

If you're a normal and well behaved and reasonably quiet couple you should have no problems.

The Greens is very "western" and you shouldn't have any issues. It's a melting pot of nationalities but just about everyone lives to western standards, including cohabiting couples of other nationalities.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Just don't be a stereotypical Aussie Sheila and Dave. Loud, obnoxious and drunk half the time.
> 
> I've been here since 2006 and I have never known anyone who was arrested/deported for cohabiting outside marriage. It still does happen and you hear about it via the rumor mill or the papers, but when it does it's usually because one or both partners were drunk and got into a fight / car accident / anything involving the police.
> 
> ...


I concur TallHo, however there are still "those people", usually of certain nationalities, that will try to cause as many problems as they can for you. 

And to be fair, the police aren't in the slightest bit interested anyway.


----------



## AL85 (Aug 28, 2015)

Great, thank you so much for all the responses and advice that everyone has shared I really appreciate it. 

One last query, would I be going too far if I contacted real estate agents and look at apartments for us? Or is it just safer for my partner to handle it?

Thanks again!


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> To be fair, there is no such group as the "wrong" people. From what I've found here in the last 10 years the sneakiest most distrustful people are not the locals, who by and large are decent, it's the insanely jealous Indians and Egyptians with the biggest chips on their shoulders ever. They don't have "Wasta" they're just pathetic little worms who want to interfere and cause anyone and everyone trouble as they're so insecure it's unreal.
> 
> Wear a ring and don't assume just because someone says hi to you they're decent.


I definitely agree that Indians & Egyptians are the major trouble makers here, and perhaps allover GCC. Particularly those who acquired other nationalities (mainly british & canadians ones).

But let's also not forget how some other nationalities can be rude, racist & self centered. Try to re-read your post again, jeez, you need help.


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

Get marry and no worries


----------



## Mdabag (Aug 27, 2015)

I live in the Greens with my lady... no one bothers you
It's a very western area and in my opinion the place to live for a couple...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To clarify - I never insinuated any specific nationality at all! The 'wrong' people could be anyone, who is such a loser to rat you out for such a thing.

On your other query about real estate agents - they don't care.


----------

